# Heuer 1000 Diver



## Richj (Mar 29, 2008)

Been lurking around here for a while now, watching from the shadow and probably spending too much time drooling at some of the fine watches posted here!

As its my first post I though I'd get all cocky and wade in with 2 questions!

First up, I have a Tag Link Calibre 36 that I bought about 3-4 years back... Love the watch to bits and since buying it, it has not left my arm. Now due to this its starting to look a bit tatty, nothing major but there are a number of scratches on the bracelet and around the glass... I was wondering what options I have for "reconditioning" the watch???? The watch cost me quite a lot so I'm not interested in anything DIY, only work that wuold be insured etc etc...

Second question, kind of comes from the above... Main reason I have not took the Tag off is because its the only watch I have!!! Now its time for a second to take some heat of the first! Now I'm in the proces of gathering funds for a Submariner, however that will not really be here until next year.... In the meantime I'm looking for a beater for around Â£400 notes.... Ive been looking at Hamiltons, which I can get new (was gutted to see I just missed the one in the for sale!) and also I like the look of the Heuer 1000 series divers which there are a few of on eBay.... Any recomendations would be appreciated!!!!!

Actually after reading through my post, I realise I may have stuck this in the wrong area! Sorry!

Cheers

Richard


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi Richard, as for DIY work on the Tag TBH I'm not to sure if there's much you can really do with out starting to try and buff the scratches out. You can buy cape cod cloths, but personally I wouldn't recommend this as I've seen some horrible pictures where people have ended up with damaged cases due to over rubbing \ polishing.

If it's possible try and post some pictures, as it would help to see the watch in question.

As for a beater, Â£400 will get you a lot... is it divers that you're maninly intersted in 

BTW Welcome to the forum


----------



## Richj (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks for the advice, will try and post some pics of the watch when I get home..

Not specifically after a diver... To be honest, torn between a diver or something more classic perhaps on a leather strap.... Really like a lot of the Speadmasters especially with leather, also love the Tag Carrera however these are probably beyond my price range for a beater

No not the super pro... Take a look at the one on this ebay link

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/New-Old-Stock-Heuer-...id=p3286.c0.m14

Similar in look to the Rolex... Really like the blue face and bezell. Found it hard to find anything on them?


----------



## Bill_uk (Jun 8, 2008)

personally i think if your going to spend that much on a beater you'll end up wanting not to wear that aswell, my advice is maybe go for a Seiko monster or an automatic military pvd type watch they are tough yet handsome and only around Â£150 and you can change the bracelet to a nato or nice Toshi to smarten it up even more


----------



## shaun (Aug 4, 2007)

I picked up a really nice 20 year old 1000 series (not the professional big boy) a few months ago on one of the forums. Paid $200 - so keep looking they do come up occassionally!!

The ones on ebay seem to get high prices, that blue one is nice but a bit on the high side.


----------

